# pelata ympäri



## Gavril

I'm not sure which phrase _ympäri _belongs to below:
_
Hauskinta mainostoimistojen näkökulmasta näyttäisi olevan pelata ympäri kiepsautetuilla mielikuvilla.

_"The funnest thing to do, from the perspective of the ad agencies, is to

[a.] play with images that have been tossed around a lot

[b.] play around with tossed-about images"

Which would you say is correct, *a *or *b*?


----------



## sakvaka

'A' is correct: _ympäri kiepsautettu mielikuva_


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I think B is correct. _A lot_ in alternative A seems totally wrong as each image has been tossed about only once.


----------



## sakvaka

Yes, I agree that _a lot_ doesn't belong to that phrase. But do you agree that the phrasal structure is as follows:

_näyttäisi olevan [pelata] [ympäri kiepsautetuilla] [mielikuvilla]_, and not
_näyttäisi olevan [pelata ympäri] [kiepsautetuilla] [mielikuvilla]_

*?

Oh*, now I noticed that_ play around_ is just a simple phrasal verb that corresponds the word _pelata_, not a word-to-word translation for _pelata ympäri_.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I associate _ympäri _with _kiepsautetuilla_. They belong together.  I take _ympäri_ to mean more or less the same as _ylösalaisin._ No other interpretation crossed my mind when I first read the sentence. (I don't know if I'm wrong or right, though!)

GOM


----------

